# JD 332 no start



## chris.holmes.cph (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello all, I have a problem. My 332 will not start or kick for that matter. It worked great all summer, I parked it and the 2 weeks later nothing, I have tried a few times over the winter but nothing. I have checked the fuel shut off (working) Glow plugs (working) Fuel pick up is new, I get fuel to the filter and the Inj pump, I have fuel to the injectors. Compression is good, so I can't seem to figure it out. I'm not sure if there should be lots of fuel at the injectors or dribble (I have a dribble) so not sure if it should be pressured or not. I'm leaning towards Inj pump but seems strange it would run perfectly then one day not at all. Is there a way to test the pump?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

There is a member on here, thepumpguy, that hopefully will see this post and respond to it.......I am leaning toward the injector pump but he is the pump God on here......


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might start looking at page 1-132 in this manual.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The pump can deliver fuel to the injectors BUT is it enough to open the injectors.??
Only way to test that is either pull the injectors and screw the injectors onto the lines outside the engine..& watch to see if it sprays..
OR. Check the exhaust smoke.. if the engine is getting fuel, there should be smoke..
Depending on the QUALITY of the fuel u put in the tank, I’ve seen pumps get stuck in as little as 2 weeks..(Bio)


----------



## chris.holmes.cph (Dec 30, 2021)

Well, I pulled injectors, They are all spraying but two were black and one was clean in the holes. I checked compression and the two dirty ones at 160 lbs and the third at 260 lbs. So that is a problem clearly, should be 350 or close to it. Not sure why that happened all the sudden. I keep the best oil in it, never got hot. So not sure if it could be a head gasket or rings or both but not sure where to go from here.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I’d start w adjusting the valves.. if they don’t open or close at the proper time, it would have an effect on your numbers..
If u end up adjusting them .. retake your compression test..
If u wanna try to free the rings, if u think they’re stuck.. mix up a bottle of 50/50 ATF & Acetone.. u can put it in the injector holes or glow plug holes..
Let it sit about a week or more..
To get it out, I spin the engine and it’ll SHOOT out of the holes.. it’s best to do that outside because it makes a mess.
Once it’s out, u can try to start the engine to get the heat to it.. or retake the test..
Good luck and I hope this helps..


----------



## chris.holmes.cph (Dec 30, 2021)

My plan was to check the valves but cant imagine what would stick rings, Only sat for two weeks between mows, Maybe one cylinder but never all three.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I would do as suggested.. it’s simply the least invasive course of action..
Another thing to check is compression in the coolant.. 
There is an additive that u can put in the coolant that changes color w the presence of compression gases..
I don’t remember what it’s called but I’m sure u can google it.
Checking the torque on the head bolts is another thing to check.. again, all non-invasive checks..
Good luck


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You haven't given it a shot of starting fluid in the past? Hope not.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Those little engines make a Big Bang when using that stuff..
Something I noticed when rereading the thread..
Post #1 says “compression is good”
What changed.??


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Post #5 compression doesn't look good. Like you, what happened?


----------



## chris.holmes.cph (Dec 30, 2021)

I thought the compression good, I guess a pre mature statement. At the time my tester didn't have an adapter for the GP hole, since then I removed the injectors and tested there as well as tested the injectors for spray (sprays) then when I tested the compression is where I got these readings. I checked valves and all are within spec from the manual. I am baffled really. I never got it hot at all, I was very careful that way. I used either once but it knocked when I rolled over so threw that away. Not sure how that would cause that and that was after I could not get it going. Tractor is in great shape so not sure what to do with it, pull the head and check the liners?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I have read of more than one account of a single use of starting fluid breaking piston lands on these engines. Hoping this is not your problem but if your compression readings are accurate you have something going on.


----------

